# Peregrine falcon.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Female Peregrine I had the pleasure of watching for an hour or so recently and just a twenty minute drive from my house.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

These are superb shots! well done:2thumb:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Bloody brilliant shots here fergie:no1:

Good to see you post on this forum again too, I was wondering where you were mate.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ohio's Peregrine Falcon Streaming Nestbox Cam


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> These are superb shots! well done:2thumb:





sw3an29 said:


> very nice pics


Cheers, folks.



Testudo Man said:


> Bloody brilliant shots here fergie:no1:
> 
> Good to see you post on this forum again too, I was wondering where you were mate.


Cheers, pal. Took a wee break for a while. This place pretty much does my head in but going to pop into here and photography every now and then.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cheers, pal. Took a wee break for a while. This place pretty much does my head in but going to pop into here and photography every now and then.


Nothing wrong with taking a break from here mate(I do it quite often) but i always like to look in on the wildlife section of the forum. The photography section is pretty quiet this days though.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Superb photo's fergie :no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Nothing wrong with taking a break from here mate(I do it quite often) but i always like to look in on the wildlife section of the forum. The photography section is pretty quiet this days though.


Aye mate it seems to be dying somewhat a death. I think I'll start posting a bit more in it. See if we can generate a bit of interest again.



andyh75 said:


> Superb photo's fergie :no1:


Cheers, Andy.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing shots! Well done!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Amazing shots! Well done!


Cheers


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow fantastic pics


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

sarasin said:


> Wow fantastic pics


Cheers : victory:


----------

